
Can Bird build a better scooter before it runs out of cash? - clairity
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-bird-scooters-money-profit-strategy-20190505-story.html
======
siruncledrew
> _The apparent life span varied between models. The Xiaomi m365 — the
> consumer model with which Bird first launched — averaged 124 days on the
> street. The two Segway models, the ESB and ESX, diverged in their
> reliability: The simpler ESB averaged 155 days, while the ESX, ostensibly
> more advanced with a longer battery life and easier-to-service parts, lasted
> only 82 days on average. Bird Zeros averaged only 116 days._

That’s surprisingly bad these scooters can’t even last 6 months. I’m more
skeptical how environmentally friendly these scooter startups actually are if
battery-powered scooters are getting tossed (in some way) after such a short
service life.

Aside:

This reminded me of the Chinese bike sharing graveyard pictures:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/03/bike-share-
oversup...](https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/03/bike-share-oversupply-
in-china-huge-piles-of-abandoned-and-broken-bicycles/556268/)

